
Fintech RFC from plaid(2017) - sharemywin
https://blog.plaid.com/fintech-rfc/
======
sharemywin
found this interesting. even though it's old.

I thought it would be cool to just pull data from paid and dump it into a db.
Then I would query it how ever I wanted.

